# Charlie and Lola *pic heavy*



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous cats....lovely pics.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

i'm in love...... as much as i love tabbies and torties and bi-coloured cats my absolute favourite are solids and your 2 are so cute..  I am jealous he he


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Lovely pics


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are so beautiful <3


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Beautiful your Black Girl is it looks just like my City  x


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Charlie is the black one, Lola the grey 

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

OOoppphhhsssss Sorry Charlie :blushing:  xx


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Awww, i love the silver cat, its stunning!


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

very beautiful  xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Love them!xxx


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

They are gorgeous!!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

their both for gorgeous


----------

